# Do your chickens eat potato beetles?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We have a massive infestation of potato beetles. I scraped a bunch into a tin, called the girls over as I often do when I have a treat for them, and they wouldn't even try them! I emptied them onto the ground, where they looked at them, saw them move a little, then turned around and walked away. :shrug:

I need beetle control, and I thought my chickens would provide it!


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine won't touch them either. Almost dont blame them they are gross. Diatomatous earth or seven works well.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I tried feeding potato beetles to chickens once with the same results -- they wouldn't touch them. If you think about it, the solanum plants that the Colorado potato beetle prefers as food has some nasty-tasting and poisonous substance in it, which probably makes the beetle larvae taste nasty, too. That's why they are so bright-colored -- generally in nature, anything that bright doesn't taste good, and/or is poisonous. 

Kathleen


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

They will not. They also won't go near a few different types of caterpillars.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

That all makes sense - thanks everyone! I'll try diatomaceous earth first, and squishing too.


----------



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

We almost never see any potatoe bugs, since I got Muscovies a few years ago. They do a great job.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

My chickens will eat them, but not in large quantities. The ducks go crazy for them!


----------

